
Buildily Accelerator offers £100,000 for early-stage tech startups for 0% equity - Jones_uk
https://www.buildily.com
======
NonEUCitizen
_Credits_ , not cash investment...

£100k+ in Credits for your startup

As part of our equity-free startup accelerator, successful founders can
receive up to £100k+ in credits from partners including IBM Cloud, Amazon Web
Services (AWS), Google Cloud Platform (GCP), Stripe and HubSpot.

